# SoftRock « 98L Planted



## fabian (Oct 15, 2007)

Setup:

- Created: 10.09.2007 
- Name: Softrock 
- Dimension: 70 x 35 x 40
- Liters: 98 (L) 
- Lighting: 5 X 20wts (Hagen and Arcadia) 
- Filtration: Eheim Classic 2213 
- Substrates: Laterita + Tropica Aquacare + Sand 
- CO2: Diy + Boyu difuser
- Temperature: 26ºC

Flora: 
- Valisneria nana, Rotala green, Didiplis diandra, Bolbitis heudelotii, Eleocharis parvula, Hemianthus Cali. Cuba, Riccia Fluitans, Blyxa Japonica, Heteranthera Zost, Ludwigia Arcuata, Lagarosiphon maga.

Fauna: 
- None


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

Great rocks arrangement and plant selection.. but Full white-sand?? never seen that in a loong time...

*subscribes to this thread* looking forward to see how things go

Drew


----------



## fabian (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks Chuppy.
Yes white sand. im crazy , but i have try this.
Ps. Sorry my english...

Update








Riccias pearling.

And now one image with 22 days. 








Date 03.10.2007


----------



## hedson_25 (Sep 20, 2005)

frozen scape!


----------



## santo71 (Oct 18, 2006)

i like this setup, any more front tank shots?


----------



## IceT (Sep 15, 2006)

Beautifull tank

It looks like something that we call in dutch: "Duinen". I can't find the english word for it.. (The thing you see if you stand on the beach with your back to the sea..)


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

IceT said:


> Beautifull tank
> 
> It looks like something that we call in dutch: "Duinen". I can't find the english word for it.. (The thing you see if you stand on the beach with your back to the sea..)


Sand Dunes (I'm guessing)









Very nice setup.


----------



## fabian (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks for comments.


----------



## IceT (Sep 15, 2006)

Squawkbert said:


> Sand Dunes (I'm guessing)
> image
> 
> Very nice setup.


Jup that is correct


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

photography is strong! I feel that the rocks are a bit to consistant in size/shape though. Some variation would help this scape.


----------



## NAL (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm a fan!! I really like the white sand, it looks clean.


----------



## fabian (Oct 15, 2007)

Update:

With 36 days









I make changes Yesterday. Moved eleocharis and put more hemianthus cali. cuba. And remove stone left side to another stone more tall.

Macro frontal 18.10.07


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Yes, very nice. I think your good with the rocks since the plantings obsure anyway. If I had to find something, IMO the riccia on the left is to strong, and it would look even better with scattered HC there as well. 

Are you putting fauna in the tank or are you going to keep it empty to help with keeping the sand clean? It seems with white sand, etc. this is a short-term setup to a photo op otherwise lots of maintenance.


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

Is that giant hairgrass in the front?


----------



## fabian (Oct 15, 2007)

Houseofcards: Thanks for comments and a maintenance is easy why i dont putting fauna in the tank and water changes every 4 days with 35%.

Chuppy: No ...is eleocharis minima that it had not removed... but they will be removed.

Ps. People sorry my english ..im learning.


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

Hey btw.. your tank is growing up to look great...

And i gotta agree with houseofcards here... even with the usual white 'river' in what we would normally find in amano's tanks... it is hard to keep it clean and white lol

just a comment!

All the best
Drew


----------



## tcy81 (Sep 12, 2004)

really nice white sand scape.
i guess its really hard to maintain.


----------



## fabian (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks for comments..and yes...it is hard to keep it clean and white hehehe.
Tpas 35 % and nothing fishes..


----------



## fabian (Oct 15, 2007)

More photos today...


----------



## fabian (Oct 15, 2007)

Title " Changes "


----------



## fabian (Oct 15, 2007)

Update...
Today the 3 shrimps inserted that were reserved for this aqua. Next Week comes the Rasboras harlequin they will go to inhabit aqua. will be 10 or 12 fishes.


----------



## fabian (Oct 15, 2007)

Update....


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

Great pearling pics... and also a creative idea!!!! Using to tweezer/pincettes to clip on an oxygen bubble!

Respect!

Drew


----------



## fabian (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks Chuppy.


----------



## black_lung (Dec 19, 2006)

i love how this has evolved. it looks so peaceful and natural in it's current arrangement; not something i'd imagine is easily achieved with such a stark substrate. well done!


----------



## fabian (Oct 15, 2007)

Black Lung: Thanks for comments.


----------



## fabian (Oct 15, 2007)

well....after 1 or 2 months update...


----------



## EvolutionZ (Jul 26, 2007)

you are using Diy co2? wont it have inbalance co2 level?


----------



## fabian (Oct 15, 2007)

Not yet.


----------



## André Grassi (Dec 19, 2007)

Daeee amigo Fabian... 
O aqua ta showw hein... parabéns... Montagem de primeira. Continua postando a evolução da criança... 

Ps.: To loko pra ver os rasboras nadando por ae...

Abraços!


----------



## fabian (Oct 15, 2007)

Grande Andre valeu mesmo pelo elogio muito obrigado. As rasboras veem so não sei quando mas tão vindo. Abços.


----------



## fabian (Oct 15, 2007)




----------



## fabian (Oct 15, 2007)

After long time...








Image has 1 month. Now is little different.

And included a couple apistogramma cacatuoide triple red


----------

